# Price per hour as a teenager?



## Baltzley17 (Jan 25, 2013)

none. i am a teenage kid that am in my jounior year of high school and iam lucky to have a career center at my school so i am in a carpentry and cabinetmaking class and we build houses a mile from the school on the school grounds. i do know alot about carpentry but i really would love to learn more and there is always room for that. but i worked for this construction company last summer and i am doing the same thing this summer. i have been getting paid 10 bucks an hour. but now that i have a car and need to pay for insurance and gas i figured that 10 and hour wont cut it. is that to low or am i high? idk i figured i would ask an adult in the trade and get some insight in the field. i know i put ddown professional vs putting down a diy homeowner because i hate diy people they get on my nerves.. a little help please.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure how rates are in PA, but 10 aint bad for a high school laborer here


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, you should be happy with $10. You won't have extra costs if you walk to work or get a ride with another worker.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You should be paying for the experience. ....:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

10 bucks an hour while still in high school sounds like good wage to me.


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

Ime in a vocational program outside of Chicago. I am a senior but even in my junior year I was working.

Ime doing sidejobs right now making more then if I was hourly.

In this Econmy ten bucks an hour ain't horrible. Chances are there are plenty more guys in our areas that could do the same job if needed. At our age were nothing special, we're replaceable weather we like it or not so we gotta stay reasonable in our price, and not be greedy.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I doubt I'd pay a teenager with a year and a half of casual experience more than $10. You will need to compare your work with others in your area and try to figure out their rate. As an employee you are pretty much restricted by job availability and going rates.

I charged more than that when I was your age even though it was 18 years ago but I started my own company and found a niche market. I earned the extra.

Remember that there are about 10's of millions of adults in the US who make less than $10 per hour and they have far more expenses than you. It is not what you need that determines your value as an employee. It's what you bring to the job.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Just because you now have a car and insurance and gas to pay for does not magically mean you are worth more to the guy you are working for. The very few times my son comes and helps me, I pay him $10/hr and he's ecstatic. 

The issue is with just about every young adult out there...your lack of experience and knowledge does not help a business person open their wallet. You get paid more when you expand your skills to the point that it is worth it to the employer to give you more.

I made $6 at your age. You are right around there with COL increases.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Montrose PA? Up by New Milford?


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

I would have to agree with what everyone has posted. When I was in high school and even post high school I was making 8-9 dollars an hour. I would recommend trying to get some side jobs for your weekends and evenings. But be very careful that you don't take something that you will be over your head. If you have some tools try taking on a small shed/deck or fence for a few extra bucks. Get the customer to pay for materials and give them an hourly rate that you'd like. Don't give them an outrageous number though because they won't be hiring you because of your experience it will be because you're cheap..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow I was getting $16 a day when i started out. One if my mates worked for 3 years unpaid to get position. $10 an hour is fair these days for your experiance.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

$5 an hour for me and I was rolling in new school clothes..


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright I don't get it. Every one on here screams and hollers about hacks taking their jobs and driving down prices but here you are encouraging this kid to endanger his future by taking on "side jobs" with no insurance and limited resources. If he is a minor I'm not sure this wouldn't also be used, xposing his parents to some liability as well, don't know cuz I dropped out of Harvard Law a credit hour short of making it (not). Now at 19 I sure as chit was doing the same thing but I had bills to pay.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> Alright I don't get it. Every one on here screams and hollers about hacks taking their jobs and driving down prices but here you are encouraging this kid to endanger his future by taking on "side jobs" with no insurance and limited resources. If he is a minor I'm not sure this wouldn't also be used, xposing his parents to some liability as well, don't know cuz I dropped out of Harvard Law a credit hour short of making it (not). Now at 19 I sure as chit was doing the same thing but I had bills to pay.


Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Be safe, be motivated, be something. Get off the coach kids and pick up a hammer or a ball and do something. Lots of fats kids at my kids schools..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Be safe, be motivated, be something. Get off the coach kids and pick up a hammer or a ball and do something. Lots of fats kids at my kids schools..


Packing shingles or lumber, or digging holes all summer will get your azz in shape to play ball come two a days :thumbsup:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 19 now and I've started out making 7.25 a couple years back working in a molding and millworker warehouse. I've done some seriously chitty jobs working on a job site getting paid at 10. I'm up to 15 now working for someone but I've come a long way. Honestly your boss isn't gonna care what you have to pay for a car and what not. 10 really ain't that bad, talk to your buddies who are getting paid minimum wage and they'll tell you 10 is pretty good.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

r4r&r said:


> Alright I don't get it. Every one on here screams and hollers about hacks taking their jobs and driving down prices but here you are encouraging this kid to endanger his future by taking on "side jobs" with no insurance and limited resources. If he is a minor I'm not sure this wouldn't also be used, xposing his parents to some liability as well, don't know cuz I dropped out of Harvard Law a credit hour short of making it (not). Now at 19 I sure as chit was doing the same thing but I had bills to pay.


I was not telling him to build a mansion by any means. Infact I did say not to get in over his head. I maybe should have mentioned that any job that he takes should be approved by his parents. And he should probably keep his clients with in his family and family friends.He says that he has some carpentry experience. It doesn't take a carpentry master to build a small deck or shed. When I was 16 I was able had the knowledge to build these types of things and had no desire to become a tradesman at that time.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Dad never paid me a "real wage" until I was older...he said get yer ass up boy you're comin' with me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

C2projects said:


> I was not telling him to build a mansion by any means. Infact I did say not to get in over his head. I maybe should have mentioned that any job that he takes should be approved by his parents. And he should probably keep his clients with in his family and family friends.He says that he has some carpentry experience. It doesn't take a carpentry master to build a small deck or shed. When I was 16 I was able had the knowledge to build these types of things and had no desire to become a tradesman at that time.


I did the exact same thing side jobs when I was 15 or 16 for friends and family. My mom had to drop me and my tools off each day.


----------

